# Updated 125g tank



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

needa wait for three more fish to come in then put in plants


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelsmom (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice tank thanks for sharing, looking forward to seeing all done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

